# Videos of last weeks Pigeons Show



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

This is from the pigeon show from Seattle, WA state state fairgrounds

The Winners https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43BUOpymIyc

And the rest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbuqfoJYor4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmOY5CswV9A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnUUUGTUIiE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1tYCdEDdNM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trUgToxDvVs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0Q9z06QhXI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrAEO60o1Ns

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJa2HwFblpA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXenjbLtqWw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11ehFZl2YVk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmzqf3f0K10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8PY2H41mz4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJePwUfFOFI


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great videos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------

